# Model 3 OEM 18” Aero Wheel



## gparr (Feb 24, 2019)

I just effing curbed rashed the “you know what” out of one rim. Might anyone know where I could pick up a used one in good shape?


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

My suggestion, just get used to it. It will happen again.

With the tires that Tesla use, as well as the high pressures, the tires don't protect the wheel like they do on many other cars. So if you hit a curb, it just about assuredly will scratch the wheel.

There are numerous posts on paint to mask the issue and some shops can possibly do repairs on the wheel.

But more than likely, it will happen again.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Do you want the whole wheel, or just a new Aero cover?
Both are usually available on ebay.

If we're talking about a wheel, consider getting it repaired instead.
See this thread:
I am heartbroken... Rim damages & repairs


----------



## gparr (Feb 24, 2019)

Just the wheel..I don’t use the Aero cover. Thanks for the link...I will go read it.


----------



## gparr (Feb 24, 2019)

It was a good read...does anyone know of a good mobile wheel repair in the Greater Hampton Roads, VA area?


----------

